# DEQ 2496



## Patrick Nevin (Jun 21, 2006)

I have a DEQ 2496 and I am wondering how i can send the filter information over a USB to MIDI connection. 

Thank You


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

I dont think REW supports MIDI comms with the DEQ, the FBQ and BFD are supported.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

It does not as of right now... maybe in a future release.

You might contact Behringer support and see if they have some sort of program for that unit. 

Btw... welcome to the Shack, Patrick.


----------

